# WGF - Watermark Global Leaders Fund



## System (11 November 2016)

The Watermark Global Leaders Fund has been established to invest in global listed securities in a market neutral portfolio. Watermark Global Leaders Fund will be managed by Watermark Funds Management, a specialist Long/Short investor with a successful track record investing in Australian and international shares. The Company's investment objective is to deliver consistent, positive rates of return with reduced market risk.

It is anticipated that WGF will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://wfunds.com.au/fund/watermark-global-leaders-fund-limited/


----------



## System (30 April 2019)

On April 29th, 2019, The Watermark Global Leaders Fund Limited (WGF) was removed from the ASX's Official List at the request of WGF, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between WGF and its shareholders under which the Watermark Absolute Return Fund acquired all of the assets of WGF.


----------

